# Small atv battery for bilge pump



## kmr457 (Jun 30, 2015)

I just bought a 12 foot semi v and plan on installing an automatic bilge pump. I will leave the boat at dock on a small lake and wanted an easy way to dump rain water. I have a trolling motor to run the bilge, but I was thinking of a way to possibly hook up a small atv type battery and a solar panel charger / maintainer just for the occasional pump use. Has anyone done something like this? I am not real knowledge about amperage and volts. I have read that these solar panel chargers are pretty much useless on a marine battery.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 30, 2015)

FWIW I help maintain a fleet of small skiffs at my boat club and all those left in the water have a $20 small 12V lawn tractor-type battery, from Home Depot, installed and connected to an auto bilge pump. We have also had the best results for reliability and longevity using Attwood 'Sahara' pumps w/ the built-in float switches. Best price is from Walmart, at least as no shipping is needed for most buyers.

Newer boats have Johnson 'field effect' no-moving-parts electronic switches connected to Johnson brand pumps. I've gotten 16-years service out of the larger Johnson pumps and they were always the #1 top-rated pumps when _Powerboat Reports_ was still in business, kind of like a_ Consumer Reports_ for boats. For my personal boats, I only use Johnson brand products and won't use a Rule at all ... too many failures ...
_
We've never had a boat sink_ since using these batteries and last SAT night thru SUN we had over 3" of rain.


----------



## kmr457 (Jun 30, 2015)

How of often do you charge those batteries?


----------



## DaleH (Jun 30, 2015)

kmr457 said:


> How of often do you charge those batteries?


Avg once a season, mid-season. We try to keep a few in reserve and take DVM readings periodically, but you know how volunteer organizations work ... if I don't do it myself, it doesn't get done - but then I'll get the call, _"Hey, a skiff is full of water."_


----------



## kmr457 (Jun 30, 2015)

Do you know exactly what size batteries you use?


----------



## DaleH (Jun 30, 2015)

Just a small U1 (lawn motor starter sized) 12V battery. This is the one Walmart sells for $20. Places like Tractor Supply and hardware stores also sell them. They're not a deep-cycle design, but have worked for us and last multiple years if cared for. But our boats are only in from May thru sometime in Oct.

Care - always keep clean and topped off w/ distilled water; don't ever let the electrolyte level go low, especially in the heat of the Summer (as once a plate sulfates, it cannot be recovered). Also keep clean and charged. We charge them in the Fall once removed, then again before install in the Spring and during the season, if excessive rain. If you refill the electrolyte, give it 2-days before charging. And after charging, wait a day to read the value or else you're only reading the surface charge - a false/misleading value.

FWIW, Walmart batteries are made by Johnson Controls.


----------

